# JAAS mit jboss 6



## peez (5. Apr 2010)

Habe mir gerade mal die Grundlagen von EJB3 angeeignet u. möchte jetzt anfangen, eine Anwendung zu schreiben.
Dafür brauche ich allerdings eine Benutzer- und Loginverwaltung.
JAAS hat ja alles was man dafür braucht. Die Konzepte dahinter verstehe ich auch, allerdings habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man das im Jboss anwendet.
Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial für JAAS mit JEE und Jboss?


----------



## FArt (5. Apr 2010)

Bei jboss.org wirst du fündig. Doku, Wiki, Forum, ... das reicht in der Regel aus. JBoss wird in der Regel auch mit einer ordentlichen konfigurierten (und einigermaßen dokumentierten) Beispielinstallation ausgeliefert, da kann man einiges spicken; manche Konfigurationen sind auskommentiert und müssen nur einkommentiert werden um einen einfachen Test durchzuführen.


----------



## Deadalus (12. Apr 2010)

Oder man benutzt einfach mit Glassfish 3 einen Applikation Server für JEE6 der den Status Final hat zum produktivbetrieb freigegeben wurde und benutzt die hübsche Web Konsole des Application Servers um einen JAAS Realm zu erzeugen und erspart sich jedigliche Fummelei in XML Dateien. 


Noch kurz am Rande: 
Jboss 5 & Glassfish 2 -> EJB 3
JBoss 5 & Glassfish 3 -> EJB 3.1


----------

